# i-Pilot Head Controller leaking



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

looks like water is getting in the motor through a bad seal or bolt O-rings and running down the shaft to the head when stowed, the dirty water is probably carbon from the brushes. sometimes the motor runs fine even when full of water


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Shaft is cracked, it is leaking where the shaft attaches to the motor, or the motor is leaking at the prop seal. Either way the motor unit has water in it. 

I had to replace the motor unit on mine due to cracked shaft.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ve seen that! After I retrieved mine off the bottom in 8’ of water. All I know is that can’t be a good thing, but good luck with it!


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks. The shop I recently took it too practically rebuilt the motor along with a new motherboard to the tune of over $600. Started doing that immediately after I got it back.


----------

